# Civic Type R - Deep Sapphire Blue



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

*Civic Type R - Deep Sapphire Blue; now with fusso pg7*

Well my 320d M Sport Touring was up for replacement having covered 140k faultless and effortless miles.

I had serious indecision on what to buy, the BMW is such a good car for commuting. After sifting through countless example, I decided to scratch an itch I had back when I had my Civic Type S 6yrs ago, enter the Type R! :thumb:



I wanted a low mileage, unmolested and cared for example with minimal stone chips! I also didn't want a red or a black one.

Certainly a different car to the BMW, but a serious amount of smiles per mile. 

Watch out for a real detailing thread as its a swirly one under inspection! :buffer:

The interior is spotless but does whiff of stale smoke...I need to get rid of that - tips welcome!!

Dan


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Very very nice, great choice and love the colour. One problem.... More pics please


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely colour, and nice car.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

torkertony said:


> Very very nice, great choice and love the colour. One problem.... More pics please


Cheers!!

I will grab more this weekend when I go through it again :thumb:


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks mint mate, not many R's about in that colour, should join civinfo.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Dan Clark said:


> Cheers!!
> 
> I will grab more this weekend when I go through it again :thumb:


:thumb: looking forward to the detail thread too :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Very rare colour on the FN2 ... looks lovely already mate! Won't take a lot to remove the marks but also won't take much to cause them lol


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Samciv said:


> Looks mint mate, not many R's about in that colour, should join civinfo.


Cheers!

I'm already there (DC_SGT) - from my S days :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

123HJMS said:


> Very rare colour on the FN2 ... looks lovely already mate! Won't take a lot to remove the marks but also won't take much to cause them lol


Yeah I remember the glory of speed detailing from my previous Civic. But like you say, easy to mark even with the "wrong" cloths!


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Dan Clark said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I'm already there (DC_SGT) - from my S days :thumb:


Oh sound, you'll be throwing money at it soon then haha


----------



## Benjay (Mar 17, 2013)

Love that colour!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice car:-
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/o...ing-kit.html?gclid=CK2AsIjLn74CFfShtAodRSEAEQ

or an ozone treatment.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Lovely mate, cracking colour. 👍

Almost as rare as mine. :lol:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

suspal said:


> nice car:-
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/o...ing-kit.html?gclid=CK2AsIjLn74CFfShtAodRSEAEQ
> 
> or an ozone treatment.


Cheers for the link 

How effective is this stuff - assume replacing the cabin filter is a must too?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Lovely colour my man! Being a fellow Civic owner, be careful with the paint...soft as butter.

As for the smell, mines was the same when I got it...stale smoke.

What I done was fired up the air con and put it on re-circulation then sprayed febreeze into the AC intakes...had to do it a few times but worked a treat.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Samciv said:


> Oh sound, you'll be throwing money at it soon then haha


Nah, no plans to spend any bucks on it, other than detailing products. lol


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

V3nom said:


> Lovely colour my man! Being a fellow Civic owner, be careful with the paint...soft as butter.
> 
> As for the smell, mines was the same when I got it...stale smoke.
> 
> What I done was fired up the air con and put it on re-circulation then sprayed febreeze into the AC intakes...had to do it a few times but worked a treat.


I will give that a crack this weekend :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Best colour IMO.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had a Civic GTI in a similar colour to yours. I love your colour


----------



## ScottyNS (May 3, 2014)

Cracking car - makes me miss mine even more (had a silver FN2 - loved every mile).

Be careful when you run a cloth over the internal dials, they're strangely easy to scratch. Mine got really scratched when the dealer serviced and cleaned it.


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Dan Clark said:


> Nah, no plans to spend any bucks on it, other than detailing products. lol


You say that now... Haha there's always something.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

ScottyNS said:


> Cracking car - makes me miss mine even more (had a silver FN2 - loved every mile).
> 
> Be careful when you run a cloth over the internal dials, they're strangely easy to scratch. Mine got really scratched when the dealer serviced and cleaned it.


I am afraid mine is already scratched in places - I assume from the dealer or prep...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

LOVE the colour!! Don't see many in the blue.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Love the colour


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice. Had a couple of Civics one Nighthawk black the other silver. Agree with others that the paint is so soft.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah my previous Civic was no different with respect to the paint; at least its easy to get a luster out of it


----------



## MB93 (Aug 16, 2013)

awesome colour! makes a change from all the red ones you see


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow beautiful colour


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

nice rare colour is that. i love the type r after my ep3 and the fn2 is a really nice car and love the interior.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

There's one round the corner from me. Stunning colour in the '' flesh. ''


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, had a mazda 3 08 plate similar colout to your honda, that showed every little swirl.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like you have picked your self up a nice example there fella and love that colour.
it will looks sweet once you have worked your majic onit


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

bazz said:


> looks like you have picked your self up a nice example there fella and love that colour.
> it will looks sweet once you have worked your majic onit


Cheers 

I need to find the time and weather now - especially when having the T25 Camper - it won't come easy!! :buffer:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Not a detail by any means but a bit of a clean up this weekend and a few additional shots:









Spent quite a while on the interior; hadn't ordered anything on-line, so I armed myself with some fabreeze (glade) product and autoglyms interior shampoo, odour eliminator and auto fresh spray 





Smells a lot better now and I don't stink of smoke after sitting in the car after 5mins.

The mats where taken out and cleaned thoroughly - what came out of them was disgusting - thick tar liquid like brewed tea or coke! Only pic I took was this one; I was too busy holding my nose during the rest of the process.



I've got the last week of May off; so hope for good weather at the start of that week, before a camping trip in the van, so I can attack the swirls.


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

I had one of these in the same colour, the paint is soo soft and very easy to correct with a finishing pad. 

I would C1 it make it slightly more marr resistant I did mine and it did help


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice car, something a bit different to the red and black ones :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely car and a gorgeous colour - interior looks as new now :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

So nice!!!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Colour looks stunning already can't wait for the detailing thread!


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great buy, as said before certainly a rare colour for a fn2!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks all for the comments 

Well i've ordered the necessary items I need to complete the detail - so as soon as I get a clear window of time and weather i'll get cracking.


----------



## ryans2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Dan Clark said:


> The mats where taken out and cleaned thoroughly - what came out of them was disgusting - thick tar liquid like brewed tea or coke! Only pic I took was this one; I was too busy holding my nose during the rest of the process.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the last week of May off; so hope for good weather at the start of that week, before a camping trip in the van, so I can attack the swirls.


What products andmethod did you use to get all that grime out? 
disgusting but looks to work! lol

smart as **** motor too mate!


----------



## dexter (Jun 11, 2007)

Excellent motor mate ! :thumb:

I`ve a soft spot for these as well, having owned an EP3 in black, and an FN2 in red........an absolute BUZZ to drive when you`re in the mood ! 

Enjoy it mate, as I`m sure you will, and pics when you`ve sorted it please !


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

rotrex and skunk stuff next :lol:

had a milano FN2 was a great car really soft paint i used S20 and finishing pads.

have fun :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

ryans2 said:


> What products andmethod did you use to get all that grime out?
> disgusting but looks to work! lol
> 
> smart as **** motor too mate!


Thanks!!

Nothing too special on these mats; I had to restort to domestic products initially as I was fresh out of items to manage this; but topped off with autoglym which i could obtain locally.

So the process was as follows:

*Day 1:*
1No. bath (really pleased the Mrs!),
Lots of fairy liquid spread over the mat, almost full coverage,
Add warm water and scrub like mad,
Rinse and repeat,
Vanish carpet cleaner and scrub like mad,
Rinse,
Left to drip dry.

*Day 2:*
Autoglym interior shampoo + scrub like mad,
Wipe off with a damp micro fibre and left to air dry,
Apply autoglym odour eliminator and left to air dry,
Apply autoglym autofresh and left to air dry,
Hoover,
Spritz of QD and finish with credit card for striping.

(sorry no pics of the full process).

Not the most defined process but worked well - with what I had


----------



## philT (Jun 23, 2008)

Love the colour looks great


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely choice mate. I was discussing with a friend last month just how rare this colour was on the FN2. Good find in that condition.


----------



## TallCivic (May 7, 2014)

That colour is amazing! I see one exactly like yours every morning on the way to the office and wish i went blue instead of a black Type S….


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Did you manage to get rid of the smell?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

V3nom said:


> Did you manage to get rid of the smell?


It's much better, but not 100% gone, but I don't stink of smoke anymore when I get out of the car.

It's embedded into everything so will take a little time to get it gone totally. A few more applications and it should be fine


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Spent yesterday giving the CTR a much needed full detail, from prep straight to LSP, forgot to take any pictures before or during...!

However, its looking a lot deeper and full of luster now:



Process as follows from the wash stages:

Clay'd and decontaminated
Scholl S40 + Dodo Juice green polishing pad
Scholl S40 + Dodo Juice orange polishing 4" spot pad on the more defined marks
Dodo juice lime prime lite + Dodo Juice black finishing pad
Z2, Z6 and Z8 staged LSP
GTechniq C2 final wipe over



This morning I've been out to GTechniq G1 and G2 the windows, finish off the plastics with PERL and dress the arches and wheels.

Not too bad if I do say so myself...





I'll grab some better pics with some scenery other than my drive when I can


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Lovely shine. I think i prefer this blue to the usual red or black you normally see. Good work.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

That's an awesome colour


----------



## Stefan... (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautifull!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Cheers!! Really pleased with it 

Worried about it in the work car park!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

On the third coat of Z2, 6 and 8. Looking very deep now and beading nicely. I would like a little more sheeting though; so wondering if a top coat of something more robust is worth it?

Some quick updated snaps:


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

That's proper lush that is :thumb: lovely colour, definitely going to go for a darker richer colour when I replace my car.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautiful colour, looks like you are bringing out the best it has to offer :thumb:


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Great colour, and great job on it. Slick looking. I've noticed quite a few civics recently with completely greyed out trim on the wheel arches etc. don't have that problem here, of course.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

nice car, and car really is nice and suits it. 
we have a hinda frv and the paint on it is soooooo soft.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Love the colour , looks great. I wish this colour was avilable when I bought mine


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Was that a special model in order to have this color !


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank for all the comments 



NiallG said:


> Great colour, and great job on it. Slick looking. I've noticed quite a few civics recently with completely greyed out trim on the wheel arches etc. don't have that problem here, of course.


I applied pearl at 1:1 on all the plastics, really impressed with its longevity. :thumb:



stolt said:


> nice car, and car really is nice and suits it.
> we have a hinda frv and the paint on it is soooooo soft.


Yeah it's unreal. I had a type s civic for a couple of years before my 3 series so well versed on keeping honda paint as well as possible. :buffer:



sprocketser said:


> Was that a special model in order to have this color !


It was an option from 2010, I think?

To be honest I really wanted a deep bronze one, searched everywhere for a decent one but couldn't find 2010 model.

The blue in the advert looked more like a flat navy colour, but I am really glad it has a pearl finish to it, so impressed with the colour I had to drive it home


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Gorgeous car and love the color.


----------



## Poppy123 (May 11, 2014)

Stunning colour


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Finally better scenic pics away from my drive!!

Quick clean and a wipe down with Z8 this evening and a blast to the Malvern Hills.





Shame this pic came out grainy, needed my tripod with me.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great looking pix mate !


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

*Now with Soft99 Fusso Wax*

I decided to give the CTR some winter protection on Saturday morning. It was already wearing a couple of layers of Z2, but as the winter draws closer I wanted a wax with a really long protection ability and something that sheets better than Z2. Especially as trying to reduce harsh washing and contact in the future - seeing as Honda paint is incredibly soft.

So, enter the Soft99 Fusso. 

Having read some very good and detailed reports I decided to give it a whirl and splashed some on directly on top of the existing Z2 layers (about 1.5months old).

Before applying it the CTR was washed thoroughly and decontaminated. Were it has a few marks, such as a cat scratch on the passenger wing and marks around the handles, they were dispatched with the G220, a green dodo spot pad and Scholl S40. 

I was amazed how easy the Fusso was to apply and buff. It cured very quickly too. A quick spritz of Z6 at the end to collect any dust and it was all done.

I'll let the pics speak for them self:















Dan :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Great photo, colour is truly very well suited to that type R :thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome. Best colour for a type r.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great looking ride ! Top job again .


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

sprocketser said:


> Great looking ride ! Top job again .


Cheers!

I am hoping it will look this good throughout the winter. The downside of owning a Type R is the break dust though, done 70 odd miles since this and the wheels are flithly in places.

It does look good at night though this motor. :driver:


----------

